# Wings



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys. I was just wondering... Right now all my bids have full wings.

Boomer is a lovely flier, and is graceful about it. Cousteau is a really strong flier (and if you ever see him fly it's like he's thinking "Oh crap- now what??!?!!") Birdie will try sometimes, but she sucks at it.

now, Sometimes Boomer flies to places he's not supposed to be. I don't mind getting him down, but he's starting to fly places I can't reach him. This isn't ok.

When they're out to play, they're almost always out until they decide to go back into their cages. I hardly have to put them back myself.

Now, my question- can I clip Boomers wings "just enough" so he can still fly, but not get so much height? Or not so much distance? Or some other way to 'train' him not to go up there?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gracie was an absolute devil for flying up to places she shouldn't be when i first got her, so i clipped three flights on each side just to stop her getting so far. She's fully flighted now and, so far, she seems to have broken her habit of flying onto high cupboards and shelves.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, he's normally able to fly, but he's been clipped before because he was doing this. It's irritating. Those "catch me if you can" games don't fly with me! (no pun intended). With my horse, if she won't come- then you run her out, until she wants to come to you, then you run her just a tiny bit more. I"ve had to do this once- and now she always comes. I don't think I can actually do that with my bird. lol (nor would I want to try)

I like him flying, and he's great at it. He's very peaceful and graceful about it, so I'd like to let him fly still, but I'm getting very irritated to have to get the step stool out to fetch him all the time.

When Cousteau flies he flies really hard. Like... I dunno. He puts an ungodly amount of effort into it and his landings suck! He'll take off from my hand and once he's up its' like he's thinking "OH CRAP" He tries landing on walls too.... @[email protected]


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I have to ask.....what do you mean you "run her out"?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would clip just three flight feathers on each wing, like Bea suggested. Spike is different he won't go back to his cage by himself. I have to put him back.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I have to ask.....what do you mean you "run her out"?


With horses i believe that would be keeping them running until they were over the idea and wanted to stop. Then you keep them going a little more and the result is they REALLY want to stop and come to you. 

That can't be done with birds though, hehe, you could try drawing some big eyes of a few bits of paper and sticking them in the most common high places she flies. You never know, it might keep her away.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

RitzieAnn said:


> When Cousteau flies he flies really hard. Like... I dunno. He puts an ungodly amount of effort into it and his landings suck! He'll take off from my hand and once he's up its' like he's thinking "OH CRAP" He tries landing on walls too.... @[email protected]


That's how Rocky flies too! Lol! I feel so bad for him, Stella is so graceful and precise and Rocky is just a clutz!

I just clip the first 3 flights and see how that does, some of my budgies need 4 clipped but that keeps them flying just makes them "catchable".


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, about the horse thing. The idea is "if this is what you wanna do- then this is what we'll do until **I** want to stop..." And it sounds harsh, but it works. I've done so with probably 5 different horses. Only one horse has ever chose to run and not give in. My girl is smart though. She's done and begging in about 2 or 3 minutes 

Of course it's not likely with birds... and that's understandable, though sometimes it might be nice. 

I clipped 2 wings on each side. But I didn't let them out today, so we'll see tomorrow how that works. I'm thinking I might clip Cousteau's a little also. What do you think of that? He doesn't really go places he shouldn't, but he kind of looks scared when he starts flying. Should I let him, or should I clip him just a tiny bit?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I often clip the tiels lightly for my peace of mind.  They rocket around so fast that i get scared they'll break their necks.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bea said:


> I often clip the tiels lightly for my peace of mind.  They rocket around so fast that i get scared they'll break their necks.


I agree with Bea. A light clip just to slow them down a bit.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I would clip just 2 of the primaries, not the first one but the next 2. I have done this once for a lady that i clip wings for and she said her bird can fly but don't get a lot of height, he used to land on top of the curtains but now cant make it that high. I would try the 2 feathers and see what happens...be happy.


----------

